# TP-Link TL-WA701ND Access Point configuration problem



## william69 (Sep 23, 2011)

Tp-Link supply an IP address to bring up a Dialog Box to allow you to log in and configure this device online, it is 192.168.1.254. But it does not work, when typed into the browser it will not connect to the site and allow configuration of the unit.
I am trying to configure it as a universal repeater from a wireless network, that I have permission to use, to my laptop to improve reception. (only have 2 bars at present)
Can this access point be configured be configured any other way, I have an Ethernet cable with it, or is there a way of sorting the problem. TP-Link have no idea. I have now spent 10-15 hrs on the problem.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1976 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 796 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 228471 MB, Free - 110363 MB; 
Motherboard: Acer , CathedralPeak , Rev , LXATR0X18584110D0B2000 
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## kanfaar (Aug 18, 2011)

Generally speaking, there's a limited number of ways to access a router's configuration utility. Some will have an access port on the back of the router; but with the typical home-type router, you would utilize the web-browser method. Sometimes this is with a name like 'tp-linkrouterconfig' (or something to that effect), but more often than not it's via a specific IP address as you show above. Some routers will allow configuration through the wireless connection(s), but some specifically require you to be wired directly to the router.

Either way, you will have to be connected directly through that particular router, not through a different one. (eg - You shouldn't be able to access the TP-Link config utility while you're plugged into the other one across the way, or while accessing through another router's wireless connection)

Now, if you're trying to:



> ... configure this device online ...


Unless you're simply trying to state that you'd use your Web Browser to do so, then there's NO WAY you're going to configure your home router from outside the home network.


----------



## TP-LINK (Sep 19, 2011)

Dear William,
This is Howard from TP-LINK Support Force.

For your question, I guess you just connect your PC directly to the LAN port of TL-WA701ND.
Since the TL-WA701ND won't assign you an IP address, it's impossible to access its management page.
Please refer to the Troubleshooting part of Quick Installation Guide, assign your PC a fix IP address and then connect directly to the LAN port of TL-WA701ND and access its management page.

Note, after setting the TL-WA701ND, please change the Ethernet adapter back to "Obtain IP address automatically and Obtain DNS Server address automatically".

TP-LINK Support Force
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/
http://www.facebook.com/TPLINK


----------

